# landtrac 300 DTC



## 270ultra

If anyone has ever added transmission/hydraulic fluid to this model tractor(purple) please let me know how. Thank you!


----------



## sixbales

Howdy 270ultra, welcome to the tractor forum.

A Landtrac 300 DTC is the same as a Farmtrac 300 DTC. I found one post on the internet regarding Farmtrac's fluid specifications:

transmission ............ M2C86-B or M2C159-B
rear axle ................. same numbers.

I would check the label on a 5 gallon bucket of Universal Tractor Fluid (UTF) to determine if it meets or exceeds the above fluid specification. You can find UTF at Tractor Supply Stores, Walmart, auto parts stores, etc.


----------



## RC Wells

On the 300 that was originally designed and built in Poland, there are oil fill plugs at the top inside of the final drive units (the housings that stick out and to the back in which the axles are fitted). The sight glass for the level is back by the PTO.

If you need parts this firm can still get most: http://www.partsforfarmtrac.com/LT410.html

They also have downloadable manuals.


----------



## 270ultra

RC Wells said:


> On the 300 that was originally designed and built in Poland, there are oil fill plugs at the top inside of the final drive units (the housings that stick out and to the back in which the axles are fitted). The sight glass for the level is back by the PTO.
> 
> If you need parts this firm can still get most: http://www.partsforfarmtrac.com/LT410.html
> 
> They also have downloadable manuals.


Thank you. Mine was built in Korea. I bought it new have been rough on it. But I have always changed the oil and filters. It is an unbelievably tough tractor. I pulled a clamp loose the other day and lost all fluid. I still have the manual. Cant find any place to add hydraulic fluid.


----------



## BigT

There should be a round/circular fluid level sight glass just to the left of the PTO output shaft. If you cannot find a filler port, there may a hydraulic return line connected into it, above and to the right of the PTO output shaft.


----------



## RC Wells

Okay got it.

Montana Tractors bought up the failed (Landtrac - Korean built) (Farmtrac - Indian built) "Farmtrac North America" company from "EscortsAgri" in March of 2008, after "Farmtrac North America" closed their doors for business. 

You will find that the Montana COMPACT series of tractors are the exact same compact tractors as the former Landtrac/Farmtrac compacts. They merely have green paint. Montana subsequently closed shop in 2010 or shortly thereafter, but documentation and parts are still available from the website referenced in my earlier post. Or call them at *918-696-5965.*


----------



## DK35vince

The Korean made compact Montana, LandTrac, and FarmTrac models were made By LS
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/LS_Tractors


----------



## 270ultra

RC Wells said:


> On the 300 that was originally designed and built in Poland, there are oil fill plugs at the top inside of the final drive units (the housings that stick out and to the back in which the axles are fitted). The sight glass for the level is back by the PTO.
> 
> If you need parts this firm can still get most: http://www.partsforfarmtrac.com/LT410.html
> 
> They also have downloadable manuals.


Thank you. Found them. after a little scraping. you were correct!!


----------



## 270ultra

Thanks to all of you!! It is one tough little tractor.


----------

